# Ballasting in Nevada



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Ballasting in Nevada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be out of scale!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Another dadburn rivit counter!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not so much a rivet counter just very observant about scale. Looks a slight bit out of G scale range. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably 1:29


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04/07/2009 8:19 PM
Probably 1:29

My guess. 1:200 




OK, i will not sign off as to who I am..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's the way to do it..... I'm getting to old to lug 5 gallon buckets of ballast up to the track. Only problem I have with the truck is that I can't get a truck bed up that high. 

Yup, that's a great way to do it, Ron....


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ron! 
Is this shiny gravel from the Tuscarora Goldmining district? I'll come out this sommer with my x terra 70 and check your gravel for gold contamination,you don't want to have a shortout on your layout? 
Crappy weather here in SANDY ! 
Happy Steaming Manfred Diel


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Its just the camera angle







The posiistion of the camer makes the truck look too big. It's really 1/29th


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Ron

It appears from the photo that the ground behind the truck slopes down to your newly laid ballast. Are you planning on allowing a pass (culvert, trestle bridge, etc.) through the deeper area of fill to permit any runoff from ponding behind the fill?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured Ron would have built a dump box on the truck that he could drive along the side and ballast.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

It really is camera angle and optical illusion. Don't need bridge or culvert for water drainage as the area has natural drainage called gopher holes. Have thought about dump bed plenty of times but still can't get to all of the railroad so still carry five gallon backets. Haven't seen any shiny rocks in the ballast but can plant some.


----------

